# Lopi Spirit Pilot/Flame problem



## sclark900 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a late 90's Lopi Spirit (DV NG 4" B-vent) and have a problem. The pilot light is randomly shutting off. The times where I've caught it happening, it has occurred while the burner is engaged. There doesn't appear to be a pattern of when this happens. Sometimes it will go weeks and be fine, others (like the past 2 days), it shuts off several times a day and needs to be reignited. Before calling in a repair person, I thought I'd check here first to see if there were some things I could trouble-shoot. Any ideas?


----------



## sclark900 (Dec 28, 2010)

I neglected to mention that the pilot is adjusted up to a pretty healthy blue flame.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 29, 2010)

You might have better luck posting this question in the gas section . . . mostly wood burners hang out here in the hearth room.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 29, 2010)

if t-pile is putting out over 350mv, check the spill switch
here is some basic info on t-pile testing
http://woodheatstoves.com/robertshaw-gas-valve-troubleshooting-and-testing-p-12487.html

pm me your model, and email adress for a copy of the tech svc book for that model


----------

